# Barn Fresh Waverly Scorcher



## Jesse McCauley (May 9, 2017)

I don't think this bike had left Smock, PA since the 1890's. 

Found in a barn loft during estate clean out last week, I purchased it at auction Sunday. 

I believe it is an 1894 +/- Waverly Scorcher but I am open to being corrected.

It is a very tall frame but pretty rough around the edges, however it was sitting in the barn im glad the bars were shielded, they appear to have been painted at one time so that may have also played a part. 

Wheels / hubs appear to be original as does the crankset based solely on the snug fit. 

Pedals are non matching and the beautiful wood drop bars were likely added by the owner, at least that is my assumption but again, open for discussion.








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (May 9, 2017)

1895-98 scorcher


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2017)

1893-4 Road Terror. Wide chain, small dia. chain wheel, wide hubs, early BB, oldish seat stays


----------



## willswares1220 (May 9, 2017)

Those wood bars, seem to have been coming out of the "woodwork" lately.........


----------



## barracuda (May 9, 2017)

1893:



 

1895:


----------



## mongeese (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Rambler (May 9, 2017)

Based on what I'm seeing 1894 at utmost earliest though more likely 1895.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Based on what I'm seeing 1894 at utmost earliest though more likely 1895.



Based on what _I'm_ seeing it's freakin' AWESOME!!!


----------



## dnc1 (May 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Based on what _I'm_ seeing it's freakin' AWESOME!!!



Ditto!


----------



## corbettclassics (May 10, 2017)

I don't have much in my archives about Waverly but this one and also an ad for the Racer.  Here is this one anyway and I think maybe a yr later than yours.  This bike has the 5 pin chainring instead of 4 like yours. Enjoy ..


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## Blue Streak (May 10, 2017)

Here is a 1896 Waverley Model 14 tall frame with wood handle bars that I once owned.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 11, 2017)

My No.14 on display @ concors. Should have flipped the bars down


----------



## dnc1 (May 11, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> Here is a 1896 Waverley Model 14 tall frame with wood handle bars that I once owned.
> View attachment 464619
> View attachment 464621
> View attachment 464620



Beautiful!


----------



## dnc1 (May 11, 2017)

Wheeled Relics said:


> My No.14 on display @ concors. Should have flipped the bars down
> 
> View attachment 465157



Equally beautiful!


----------

